# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Repairing a huge hole in interior fibro wall

## pennykowalski

My dog had a panic attack when a storm hit and she was home alone.  The result is a hole about 1 x 0.6m in one of our fibro walls.  I have no idea if there is any asbestos in the walls but would think it likely and would like to get it fixed asap.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

----------


## watson

G'day Penny,
Have a look at the Library* here* for more info on the asbestos side of things.

----------


## Rod Dyson

Fix it the same as you would plasterboard with the exception you will be better to stick back blocks on with cornice adhesive rather than screwing them.  i would cut it back 1/2 on the nearest stud on each side and right down to the bottom plate or top of skirting and glue a back block at the top. 
I assume it is 6mm, if so use 6mm villaboard as the in-fill pannel, if 4.5mm get some 4.5mm sheet. 
Stop up as you would plasterboard.  See the video on my site. 
Cheers Rod

----------

